# Dwarf Frog



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

I bought a Dwarf Frog a week ago. I have never seen him eat anything (other than his own skin). It's completely possible he's eating, I've just never seen him do it. What do Dwarf Frogs eat? Will he eat extra food that's laying around like my Fiddler Crab, Charlie Daniels? I know they make food for dwarf frogs, but I tend to be a little Jewish when it comes to my money.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Dwarf frogs can actually be a pain to feed. they arent just going to find the food on their own before all the other fish will eat it. Try chopped live or frozen nightcrawlers, or frozen foods like bloodworms. you have to hold in in front of their face with something.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

You're Shi**ing me! That is a pain in the ass! I better start writing his eulogy "Richard was a good frog, fond of the fake plants..."


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

Well they are good at seeing movement, so unless youve got something that wiggles anbd enough of it for the frog to get some before the rest eat it all, I'd give that back to the store too. try to get some store credit for that and the oscar. for some reason most fish dont like the taste of african dwarf frog even if it can fit in their mouth.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

uuuh, just wondering, how long have you had this tank set up?


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

A while now. However, when i bought the tank i just dumped in tap water and seven of the mentioned fish and they've all thrived. I even have some guppy fry (I removed them from the tank, since they're tasty little treats for all the other fish). The lady at the store told me all of my fish would die in a week (since I used a "new tank"). Fortunatly, as usual, I ignored what the people at the pet store told me. I've never seen such happy fish. (and the Jew in me was happy about the time and money saved).


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

that would be one of the rare things you should take in mind from your lfs. your tank wasnt cycled, thats probably what killed the pleco, odd since they are such hardy fish. how long is " a while" you may still get hit with an amonia spike, or if you miraculously made it past that you'll get hit with a nitrite spike which can be worse than amonia.


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2005)

Yawn... I added the pleco to the tank after it had been set up for a few weeks. It was well cycled by then. Nitrite's not a problem. I've never had a fish die (in three or four weeks) except for the pleco, and i had him for a little more than a day.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

*Food for your Frog!*

Hey I have one of these little guys too, man the first time he shed I thought he was all sick or something.....
Anyway mine loves to eat freeze dried bloodworms, but I think it's a good idea to break them up a little so they aren't in too big of pieces as these frogs are so tiny. Mine scared me once trying to swallow, caugh up and swallow one over and over so now I crush them (just pinch and roll them in my fingers)
Hope that helps, I'm sure there must be other things too, but that is all I've seen mine eat. I have only had mine for a brief time though.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

Yawn??? Didn`t you ask for help? ADFs are very easy to keep IF the person keeping them has the desire to learn:-x .


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

ADFs do not do well in a community tank or a large tank. They need to go up for air so a 20 gal should be the limit as far as size goes.
They like a pond like setting with little current and they eat the following (if the other fish don't get it first):
bloodworms (frozen)
Mysis shrimp
frozen brine shrimp
frog sticks for aquatic frogs
live Grindal worms 

Mine also go after veggies that I leave in the tank for my clown plecos and some times they nibble on the algae wafers and fish flakes. These frogs actually eat a lot more then people usually think they do if given the time.
Unfortunately they are slow in hunting their food. They do not go by sight as previously mentioned, actually from watching them I believe they are very nearsighted and find their food by smell and pure accident when bumbing into it. This in itself is way they should be kept in a species tank. They do well with clown plecos, otos, ghost shrimp and apple snails.


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

Well my ADF has been living in my tank for over a month and a half and I've never seen it actually eat something.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

hmmmmm my ADFs have been in my 125 for a year before that they were in the 55 gal. for 2 years. I don`t feed them anything different than all the other tank residents. My ADFs are chubby and happy,they make it to the top for air with no problem at all.


----------



## IrishKittenOWar (Mar 19, 2006)

i have 3 dwarf frogs in my 55 and they have no problem eating.. they are very very very fat... they loe frozen blood worms, algae wafers, meat pellets. and whatever else we toss in the tank for them to eat... they are in the tank with lots of tetras, the rainbow fish, all of the plecos except for the BN, lots of corys and several loaches... all my fish and frogs are very happy and very fat


----------

